# I need support here...



## thesongthatilike (Sep 12, 2007)

the first time I fried chicken I stopped by to ask for advice.  Best chicken my husband ever had and I agree, it was good.
Last time I didn't fair too well. Salmonella chicken my husband called it.  It has to be because I didn't come here first for support.
Ok.  Well I'm about to try to try chicken breasts.   Any suggestions?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have a particular recipe that we can help with? Or are you just looking for recipe ideas?


----------



## thesongthatilike (Sep 12, 2007)

I need to know the best way to fry it w/out burning it yet cooking it til done.
I have marinated it in beer, seasoned it and plan to dredge in flour.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2007)

Are these bone-in, skin-on breasts, or boneless, skinless? Do you mean deep-fry (at least an inch of oil) or pan-fry (a film of oil in the pan)?

If bone-in, skin-on, deep-fry: heat the oil over medium-high heat till a drop of water sizzles, then put the breasts in skin-side down for about 15 minutes. Turn and cook the other side for another 15 minutes. Keep the oil bubbling lightly, to keep it hot enough that it doesn't penetrate the chicken. Remove a piece and cut it to check for doneness. If not done, put back in the oil and cook another few minutes, depending on how much pink you saw when you cut it.

If boneless, skinless, pan-fry: heat the oil over medium-high heat and brown both sides, about 5 minutes each. Add about 1/4 cup liquid - wine, chicken broth, water - cover, and cook for about 10 minutes, turning after 5 minutes. Cut it to check doneness and if not done, continue cooking a few more minutes, as above.

HTH.

This just occurred to me: This last time, did you use a different method than the first time?


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2007)

I like to add some seasoned salt to my flour, and I tend to brine (sugar and salt in the water) rather than marinate. If you sear the outside at a higher temp quickly and then turn the heat down to low and let the breasts cook a bit longer you should be fine. Go with about 15 minutes or so.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Sep 12, 2007)

Deep fry bone-in skinless.

How often should I turn it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2007)

Miss Song do you have a thermometer? If so take them to 160-165* Start with hot oil and brown slightly, turn your heat down to medium or so, and cover with a lid. Bone-in breast will cook fairly quickly. Turn them several times. How many times does not matter..

Enjoy!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello Bob wondered if I would hear from you.

I don't have a thermometer but its looking pretty good.  I am going to be sure I cook through and through this time.  Three down one to go.

Haven't told my husband whats for dinner.  It might scare him away


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2007)

Miss Song....Ya just don't want to under-cook. Over-cooking will result in dry, tougher results especially with Chicken breast, but it is still better than under-cooking! Practice makes perfect!! If DH doesn't like the chicken, tell him there is peanut butter in the cabinet and to help himself!!


Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Sep 12, 2007)

DH is wonderful about my cooking.  Everything I cook is wonderful!  He never complains unless the chicken is undercooked LOL.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 12, 2007)

thesongthatilike said:


> DH is wonderful about my cooking. Everything I cook is wonderful! He never complains unless the chicken is undercooked LOL.


 

Well I'm glad to hear it. If the boy ever gets out of line, Uncle Bob will send many braves with many arrows!! Now you are making me want fried chicken!

Enjoy!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Sep 12, 2007)

If I take the time to cook it he feels he should be happy to eat it b/c I took the time to fix it for him.  Not me...if I don't want it I won't eat it.


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 12, 2007)

If the juices run clear when making a small slit - its done !  Then let it rest (nap time for 3-5mins.)


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 12, 2007)

For some thing different  brush with good quality mayo and coat with a mixture of breasd crumbs and Parmasan cheese and bake in a 350 oven for 15-20 minutes


----------

